

Nuclear Bombs Mistakenly Flown Over US - baha_man
http://news.wired.com/dynamic/stories/B/BOMBER_WARHEADS?SITE=WIRE&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT

======
baha_man
Follow up from reddit comments:

[http://tpmcafe.com/blog/coffeehouse/2007/sep/05/staging_nuke...](http://tpmcafe.com/blog/coffeehouse/2007/sep/05/staging_nuke_for_iran)

